# Your First Gaming System?!



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2013)

I keep hearing about gamecube stuff, playstation (2), etc.
I'm really confused because these devices were created pretty much when i was born, or when I was 1 year old.

I didnt even know that gaming existed until I got a DS lite!!

:0 I always see people talking about their gamecube ac worlds and stuff so I'm kinda curious what was your first gaming console/system?


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 5, 2013)

The consoles around when I was born were the N64 and the original PlayStation, but my first system was a Sega Genesis (Sega Mega Drive in JP/EU).


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

GameCube was my first. Got it when I was 6, and I've been in love with video games since~


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I first played N64, but that was my brother's. The first system I had to myself was my DS lite.


----------



## chillv (Sep 5, 2013)

My first gaming system was the N64.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 5, 2013)

My first handheld was a GameBoy Color, and my first home console was a PS2. We had a PS1, but it technically belonged to my brother.

However, the very first console I played on was a Famicom, which was kind of a 'communal' console at my granny's place.


----------



## Jessica Isle (Sep 5, 2013)

The first system I played on was my parents original Nintendo. But the first system that was all mine, was a Super Nintendo. 

And Nintendo has been getting my money ever since.


----------



## demoness (Sep 5, 2013)

I was born during a time when a gaming generation was ending--1993.  The first consoles I played were the SNES, Genesis and NES, as my family already owned both and took the time to make me understand what video games were and how to play them.  The first console I ever owned was a Nintendo 64 that I received Christmas 1997, followed by a PS1 on my birthday in April 1998.  Sony IPs captivated me the most, and I've always valued their consoles over others enough to purchase theirs first, although I still enjoy Nintendo games.

Had a hand-me-down GB Pocket around then, but didn't really enjoy handheld gaming until the GBA came out.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 5, 2013)

I started out with a Nintendo64 then a Gameboy Color with Pokemon yellow  I can't remember how old I was when we got the N64 but I know for sure that I was younger than 6.


----------



## Jizg (Sep 5, 2013)

The first thing I remember actually playing was super nintendo with my brother.

As far as consoles that belonged to me though, it was either a gameboy color or N64. I don't have the gameboy color anymore but I still have my N64.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2013)

The first systems I played were a PS1 and N64.  But it's hard to remember much from them because I was young, and it was a long time ago.


----------



## HULK G (Sep 6, 2013)

Back in Summer 1994 I bought a colecovision at a local garage sale worth $60 with 100 games.


The package included an infamous porn game that shocked everyone in the gaming community at that time.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2013)

HULK G said:


> Back in Summer 1994 I bought a colecovision at a local garage sale worth $60 with 100 games.View attachment 12224
> 
> The package included an infamous porn game that shocked everyone in the gaming community at that time.




Whoah, WHOAH, WHAT THE HECK?  That's so wrong.  Why would you put that in a game?  Omg, that's just not right... That was a good deal though for the money


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2013)

My Nintendo 64 still works.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 6, 2013)

I can remember playing a Xbox 360 when I was younger


----------



## Zebra (Sep 6, 2013)

My first gaming system was a handheld, the Game Boy Color. I can't remember exactly when I got it but it must've been around 1999-2000. My first home console was a GameCube and I think I was eight or nine when I got that. I still have and sometimes play both of those systems; they've held up pretty well :]


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 6, 2013)

First console was the SNES. Was passed onto me from my sisters.


----------



## Orange (Sep 6, 2013)

My first console was GameBoy Color. Before that I played games on DOS mostly, those were great times.


----------



## SignificantNobody (Sep 6, 2013)

The first console I ever owned was a PlayStation my father had... We lost years ago when I was little... Recently my mother found it hiding in a box in her closet. It hadn't seen the light of day in almost a decade, let alone felt fresh power running through its circuits. It worked like it was brand new. Unfortunately, I had bought a PlayStation 2 a month or two prior, so the newly found PSOne is now in storage. Still, I have fond memories of the thing.


----------



## Suicune (Sep 6, 2013)

My first console was a Game Boy Color that I got for my fifth birthday. I haven't seen it lying around for a few years now, but the last time I saw it, it was still working ok.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 6, 2013)

As a family, we had a Commodore 64. I'm not sure when we got it, it was released a year before I was born. But my earliest gaming memories are of playing a side-scrolling platform game that I've forgotten the name of. My first console was either a PSOne or a Game Boy Colour. I still have the Game Boy, but the PSOne was given to a cousin when I got a PS2. Still got all the games though.


----------



## Guiilty (Sep 6, 2013)

The first console I got was a gamecube, and I was 3.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 6, 2013)

N64 or Gameboy Color. I can't remember which came first.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 6, 2013)

Gameboy Advance SP


----------



## Yokie (Sep 6, 2013)

I got a Nintendo 64 with when I was 5.


----------



## Niya (Sep 6, 2013)

Gameboy Advance i think


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2013)

My brothers have many old consoles and I have played some with them. I remember playing some N64 games with them because they were hyped for the Game Cube they couldn't afford then hahaha. I think it was the first system I played.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Sep 6, 2013)

My first console was Sega Genesis.


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 6, 2013)

Sega MasterSystem represent


----------



## Trundle (Sep 6, 2013)

I was born in 1997 but the first one I had was either NES of SNES. Afterwards, we got an N64, then a Gamecube, and my Gameboy Advance SP.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Sep 6, 2013)

An Atari, not sure which version. It was my parents and we played it until we got a SEGA Genesis. I was born in 1984.


----------



## laceydearie (Sep 7, 2013)

Still have my original N64 and Gamecube, both work. Can't remember which I got first, though.


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 7, 2013)

Not counting the PC, which has been always present since I was born in '89(and many years before I was born), my first gaming system was the Sega Genesis. I got it in 1994 for good grades in pre-school. I absolutely adored Sonic 2 and Sonic 3, and the first game I ever beat was Crystal's Pony Tale. My first handheld system was a Gameboy Color, which I got in the fall of 1998 in preparations of Pokemon Blue. I don't think my parents realized how drastically that purchase(of both the Genesis and Gameboy Color) was going to shape my life though. Even though Pokemon technically sealed the deal as that's what made me desire a N64.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 7, 2013)

The first console I ever played on was my Dad's original Playstation- he got it a few months before I was born but I remember playing on it when I was very little, after my dad then got a PS2 he gave me and my brother the PS1. Though our first PS1 died painfully shortly after we got our dog- he got his leg caught in the cables and pulled the PS1 off the TV stand...  After that we got another PS1 and my Dad gave his PS2 to me! (PS1 the 2nd has died now... The PS2 still works like a charm!)

Though my first console that ever belonged to me from the start was my Wii, which I bought on launch day with all my saved up pocket money- and I managed to get the last one in the shop! My first handheld was my silver GBA SP, though that died quickly when my brother broke it and subsequently I got a *PINK* (Pink was my favourite colour in 2003) GBA SP with a copy of Pokemon Ruby.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 7, 2013)

I started gaming on a SNES, but my very first gaming system was my Gamecube~ I still have it but it no longer works. :< Luckily I can still play all my games on my Wii.


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, my mom had a Gameboy before I got anything, but I can't remember if I got an N64 or Gameboy Advance first. Got them both around the same time...


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2013)

Home console: PS1.
Handheld: Gameboy.

They were considered the current gen at the time. I was born in '92.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 7, 2013)

I started playing Pokemon on a Black GameBoy in 2003-2004, but that was my brother's. My first own system was my DS Lite, which I got for my birthday in what, 2006? It doesn't work anymore, but I got my 3DS in 2011, about 6-7 months after my DS broke.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 7, 2013)

My first gaming system.... I believe was the sega genisis, a hand me down of course because I was not yet born when it came out.

My first handheld was a gameboy that I bought for $10 at a garage sale, it came with Pokemon Yellow, Frogger, and a Krusty the Clown Simpsons game. I still have it!


----------



## Lauraa (Sep 7, 2013)

My first console was a purple gameboy colour :3


----------



## Demaria (Sep 7, 2013)

I feel really old...my first one was the original Nintendo :O


----------



## Kremdanieko (Sep 7, 2013)

My first console was the ps2, must have been 4, or 5 when I got it. I have many great memories from it. And I still enjoy playing it from time to time.


----------



## Hartech (Sep 7, 2013)

Gamecube! And believe it or not AC was my first game that I really enjoyed!


----------



## Vida (Sep 7, 2013)

My first gaming system was the Sega Mega Drive, or what Americans call it, the Sega Genesis. My frist games on that system were Sonic 1 and Sonic 2. Great games, good times.




There must be a lot of younger players on here as most posts I see say something about GameCube, N64, PS1 or PS2 haha. I'm glad I was able to grow up with old gaming consoles. Those had the best games in my opinion.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I am 13 so it was mostly my now 17 year old brother's gameboy color, the gamecube, N64, playstation, and gameboy advance. I don't really have my OWN gaming system/electronic and never have. (Besides my iPod touch and my phone). I don't really remember which one I played first for a decent amount of time.


----------



## Puddle (Sep 8, 2013)

I played the crap out of my cousin's N64, but my first system was the PS2',and I loved it.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 8, 2013)

My first ever console was the PS1. And the first game I played on it was Crash Bandicoot 2. It's still one of my favourites


----------



## unravel (Sep 8, 2013)

Agent Kite said:


> I was born during a time when a gaming generation was ending--1993.  The first consoles I played were the SNES, Genesis and NES, as my family already owned both and took the time to make me understand what video games were and how to play them.  The first console I ever owned was a Nintendo 64 that I received Christmas 1997, followed by a PS1 on my birthday in April 1998.  Sony IPs captivated me the most, and I've always valued their consoles over others enough to purchase theirs first, although I still enjoy Nintendo games.
> 
> Had a hand-me-down GB Pocket around then, but didn't really enjoy handheld gaming until the GBA came out.



Same here


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a Game Boy Advance SP and a GameCube.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 8, 2013)

Vida said:


> My first gaming system was the Sega Mega Drive, or what Americans call it, the Sega Genesis. My frist games on that system were Sonic 1 and Sonic 2. Great games, good times.
> 
> View attachment 12358
> 
> There must be a lot of younger players on here as most posts I see say something about GameCube, N64, PS1 or PS2 haha. I'm glad I was able to grow up with old gaming consoles. Those had the best games in my opinion.



My first system as well, at least that I played on. Parents got me a N64 later on and I fell in love with gaming.


----------



## puppy (Sep 8, 2013)

when my cousin and i were 5 we shared a gameboy color and pokemon yellow.


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2013)

my first console was the original Playstation ahh that old thing


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

round 5 or 6, I remember having the Sega Master System, w/ only 2 games though, 2 built in, one being Alex Kidd & the Lost Stars(FIND THE MIRACLE BALL! lol!) I actually had a hard copy of Alex Kidd, but it also seemed to be built into my system i think so I may have had 3 games I guess..? Also, my first handheld was probably a Sega Game Gear or something, years later, I might've had another handheld before then but I can't be sure(bad memory)...


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 9, 2013)

Vida said:


> My first gaming system was the Sega Mega Drive, or what Americans call it, the Sega Genesis. My frist games on that system were Sonic 1 and Sonic 2. Great games, good times.
> 
> View attachment 12358
> 
> There must be a lot of younger players on here as most posts I see say something about GameCube, N64, PS1 or PS2 haha. I'm glad I was able to grow up with old gaming consoles. Those had the best games in my opinion.



These were by far my favorite games when I was young. I remember the day that my brother and I found out you could play as tails!


----------



## gappamaki (Sep 9, 2013)

My first games console was the Sega Megadrive/Genesis (Sonic! ^^). The first one owned exclusively by me (not shared by the family) was my original Game Boy, bought to play Pokemon Red when it first came out.


----------



## Wallytehcat (Sep 9, 2013)

I remember watching my brother play through Crash Bandicoot on the PS1 though the first system I actually played on was my N64


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 10, 2013)

First handheld console - Gameboy colour
First actual console - N64


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 10, 2013)

I still remember adults getting excited over pong, when I was around 6 or 7!

My first true console was an Intellivision.  

Still have it!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2013)

Nangwaya said:


> I still remember adults getting excited over pong, when I was around 6 or 7!
> 
> My first true console was an Intellivision.
> 
> Still have it!


...now THAT's kickin' it old school, lol!


----------



## Kammeh (Sep 10, 2013)

My first was probably the Gameboy ^-^


----------



## Isabella (Sep 11, 2013)

Nintendo 64. And my first handheld was the gameboy advance.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2013)

Sega Genesis I believe. Samurai Showdown, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, and World of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck were my favorites.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 11, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Sega Genesis I believe. Samurai Showdown, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, and World of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck were my favorites.


Sonic 2 was my first game. The Emerald Hill Zone tune is forever embedded into my brain.


----------



## Touko (Sep 11, 2013)

Gameboy advance, my first game I played was Pokemon Gold.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 11, 2013)

My grandparents used to play video games when I was a child. They also owned a video store for a while so I was introduced to a lot of systems over my childhood. I don't remember which one was my 'first' per se, but I know which ones we had when I was really young.

-Sega
-Sega Genesis
-Sega CD
-NES
-SNES
-TurboGrafx 16

Now, the first thing I owned that was *mine* was my Pink Game Boy color.


----------



## gillynomad (Sep 11, 2013)

My first gaming system was the Game Boy...was my dad's before mine. I was addicted to Zelda and Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins. 

I prefer handheld gaming systems so have kinda stuck with nintendo.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 11, 2013)

ds lite!
I then got a game cube!


----------



## Vida (Sep 11, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Sonic 2 was my first game. The Emerald Hill Zone tune is forever embedded into my brain.



Sonic 2 was also one of my first games^^ I still play it sometimes nowadays. It's always a lot of fun. When I'm done with Emerald Hill Zone act 1 and 2, I always have about 15 lives xD


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Sonic 2 was my first game. The Emerald Hill Zone tune is forever embedded into my brain.



Casino Night Zone is best zone.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 11, 2013)

A game boy


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 11, 2013)

Gameboy Color


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 11, 2013)

That I owned? A teal Gameboy Color. You know the one I'm talking about. 

Favorite game for that thing was Kirby Tilt'N'Tumble.


----------



## fierceonigami (Sep 11, 2013)

My very first was Genesis then Super Nintendo. I remember playing Sonic and Tails and Super Mario World all the time on them. My first handheld was Game Boy. Then from then on in order, I got N64, PS2, PS1, Gameboy Advance SP, Wii, Xbox 360, PS3, 3DS, then 3DS XL.


----------



## Neu (Sep 11, 2013)

Super Nintendo was my first console. Wow! I just realized that i've been playing video games since i was 5 years old.


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't really remember what the first console I've ever played was. It may have been my mom's old Commodore 64, or maybe the original Nintendo. I think I recall playing a Genesis during a short period in my life, too. Until I was around five, the only games I played were whatever my relatives had at their place, so I wouldn't be complaining that I was bored constantly(the only reason I wouldn't have minded having a sibling. So I'd have a playmate). Christmas 1999 I got Pokemon Yellow and the Pokemon edition Gameboy Colour.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 12, 2013)

A black Game Boy Advance.. The memories of that thing, and how the d-pad broke within a couple of years, and I can't press right or left now without practically pushing all the way through the console :L .. Thank God the GBA SP came around, the backlight saved me <3


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2013)

Sega Genesis. That thing was my baby.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Sep 20, 2013)

Gamecube


----------



## skweegee (Sep 20, 2013)

The first I ever played was my grandma's NES. The first console I owned was an N64.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 20, 2013)

*Handheld: *Gameboy Color

*Console:* PS2


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 20, 2013)

My first console was the Nintendo GameCube (which is still my favorite console...) and my first handheld was the original Game Boy.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

My first system was a Gamecube, but I later got an N64.


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 21, 2013)

The game system i first was the nintendo 64 playing smash bros, diddy kong racing, mario kart 64, super mario 64 and donkey kong 64.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Sep 21, 2013)

My first handheld was a Merlin, when I was about 8 or 9.  Had a ZX Spectrum at 12.  After that I mostly played PC games (my first was Zork on a dual floppy Amstrad 1512) unil the Gameboy Colour came out.  My GBC, GBA, SP and DS Lite all still work (I have Pokemon Sapphire in the SP currently and small daughter plays Cooking Mama on the DS).  Hubby had an Amiga I think, then a PSOne.  We now have a PS2 and a Wii we never play, but our 3DS consoles get a work-out every day.  I still have the Speccy, but unfortunately the Merlin was lost somewhere along the way.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 21, 2013)

nintendo DS when I was six and Wii when I was eight uwu 

I'm not an adult like most people on the forums ;;


----------



## CamelotHannah (Sep 21, 2013)

I think my first was a ps2 and then I got a gamecube, which is by far my favorite console, and then i got all ds's...i think. its hard to remember


----------



## kurisu (Sep 21, 2013)

The first one I played (that my brother owned) was either the SNES or the Sega Game Gear, but the first system I owned personally all to myself was a Gameboy pocket, and then the PS2.


----------



## Absentia (Sep 22, 2013)

First console was a Nintendo  I still have it and all my games!

First handheld was a Gameboy. It broke


----------



## MasqueradeNightPrincess (Sep 22, 2013)

My Game Cube, with Animal Crossing and The Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker.  ^^


----------



## Saria Xiao (Sep 23, 2013)

The first game system I played on was my families' N64 and I played Star Fox 64 and Zelda Ocarina of Time. My first personal game system was a Red Gameboy Color with Pokemon Red. I still have that Gameboy and Pokemon game.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 24, 2013)

I always played with my brother on the Sega Genesis, but the first counsel to ever call my own was the N64


----------



## Halo3Hunter113 (Sep 30, 2013)

The first game I can remember playing was Mario 64 when I was 3 years old. But the first system that I owned was either a Gameboy Color or a Super Nintendo.


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 30, 2013)

My first console owned was a Game Cube, before that I played my cousin's gba, and always watched my baby sitter's children play SM64 and SSB on the N64.
I actually asked Santa Claus for "a Mario" for Christmas, and got a little bummed out when I saw the Game Cube, but then I played it and realized how much neater it was.
Unfortunately, because of that, I can't really take the low-res graphics of the N64, or original Play Station.  I was spoiled from a young age, I guess.


----------



## emeraldfox (Sep 30, 2013)

My first gaming system was original Gameboy and im 15....lul


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Sep 30, 2013)

My brothers and I shared a SEGA, but my first system that was actually mine was the PS1


----------



## Batman Of Gotham (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh the memories  My first gaming system was the Playstation and playstation 2, growing up with spyro and kingdom hearts was MY LYF!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 3, 2013)

My sister had an NES that I also played, but I think the first system that was mine was the SNES or Game Boy.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 3, 2013)

First game console ever was the Gameboy Advanced SP. First "TV" console was Wii. And the most recent was the 3DS XL. My how time has passed...


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mine was the original PlayStation, but I was quite old by then, older than most kids were, about 11 or 12 when I got it!


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 4, 2013)

my first game console was a glorious...  famiclone ^^''
i played great stuff as street fighter 12 peolpe   XD


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Mega drive ^.^


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 8, 2013)

DS Lite. c: That was a long time ago tho,


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 8, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> DS Lite. c: That was a long time ago tho,



omg same here 
That wasn't even a decade ago since they released it


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the first gaming system I had was a Super Nintendo. (which I shared with my brother)
I still love playing it.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 8, 2013)

So, I'm going to be "that person" and insist that my very first gaming system was my parent's computer. I was playing Might & Magic when I was really little. Granted, I was playing it badly, but I was having fun with it. 

As far as consoles and handhelds go, my first one was a Gameboy Color with a Barbie game. I played that game for hours. My second game was Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## MadCake (Oct 8, 2013)

Nintendo 64
I remember always playing DK64, And when I turned 9 I played Conker with my brother at like 12AM so we wouldn't get caught by my mom
Dad was coo with it tho


----------



## JCnator (Oct 9, 2013)

First console I've both played and owned was the Super Nintendo Entertainment System, along with Yoshi's Island and Mario Paint. My former gamer mom bought this for my sister, but the latter didn't appreciated it that much. I then played more regularly than them, and exceeded their skill quite easily, despite struggling on certain parts. As the time passed, we got Donkey Kong Country, Mega Man X2, Super Troll Islands, Super Mario World, Justice League: Task Force and rented a lot of SNES games. Shame I sold it around early 00s.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

A Gameboy. That big fat grey one, it belongs to my elder brother. I got my Pocket Gameboy later though.


----------



## Joy (Oct 12, 2013)

My first was an Xbox. Lol I still rember my first game was a Crash Bandicoot game


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 13, 2013)

The first ever game console I played on was the Gamecube when I was about 4/5 years old, and the first game I ever played was in fact Animal Crossing... Or it might have been Super Mario Sunshine, but either way, both were really awesome.

The first ever gaming system I owned, though, was a Gameboy Advance on my 6th birthday. :3 I loved it to bits and I have always loved playing games. I remember I used to play Harvest Moon all the time on it, because I loved the Gamecube version loads too.


----------



## stacyadams (Oct 13, 2013)

My first gaming system was a Pico. AMAZING!


----------



## Souji (Oct 13, 2013)

My first own console was a turquoise Game Boy Color, which was funny as I didn't even have any games for it for like 3 months. I like liked to turn it on and pretend I was playing something (yeah I did that a LOT while waiting for my first game for it).
We also had NES and SNES before but they weren't mine, they were my dad's.


----------



## Kip (Oct 14, 2013)

The first Xbox was my first time playing a gaming system (It was my brothers though). The first system I've ever "owned" was the Wii.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2013)

gamecube


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 15, 2013)

A GBA SP.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

Play Station 2, Still dont like Play Stations.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 16, 2013)

A back and white gameboy. It was see through and looked awesome. Didn't even care that I was playing Pokemon red and blue without it being red or blue


----------



## Seravee (Oct 17, 2013)

The NES.  I still remember learning to play Mario on that thing.


----------



## Brendino (Oct 19, 2013)

The first console that I had was a Sega Genesis, which we got back when I was 3 or so. I still remember spending hours on end playing Sonic 2, and to this day it's still my favorite game.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

PS2, just to get Lego Star Wars.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 19, 2013)

NES, I remember playing SMB3 and Double Dragon with my older brother.


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2013)

Mine is NES


----------



## SugarKatie (Oct 20, 2013)

Playstation 1...me and my family have always shared games but me and my sister play them the most now.
As for the first game system that was all my own a Nintindo DS lite.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

it was a bit late, but my brother and i got a used gameboy from our dad. that started this whole mess, haha!


----------



## Inkay (Oct 21, 2013)

NES! So many great memories on that system. I'll never forget the first time I got to the final boss in Kirby and I left the game on so I could show my dad and let him do the fight. We apparently had an Atari before that, but the first console we had that /I/ played was NES.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 21, 2013)

Mine was either the ps1, gameboy colour or saga gamegear. Can't really remember.


----------



## Nookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Dreamcast,Gamecube


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 22, 2013)

Sega Genesis.
When I was little, we'd have family game nights and we'd play hours of mostly Sonic. We had a few other games, but that's where I draw a blank. I think we had a Mickey Mouse something. I need to find it.


----------



## Dulcettie (Oct 23, 2013)

My first console was the Gameboy Advance (it was pink and had many stickers).

Unless you count my parents' Nintendo 64 (I do, even though I only played Mario Party 64 and watched my older brothers play Star Fox).


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 26, 2013)

My first console was the Nintendo Entertainment System, aka NES, with classics like Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda.
Ah, those were the days.  *nostalgic*


----------



## EpicSnivy (Oct 26, 2013)

It was a Super Nintendo.

The first game I played was Super Mario All Stars.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 26, 2013)

My first one was a PS1 c: 
Old, ik. When you trade them in at GAME you get like ?5 xD


----------



## CandyClouds (Oct 26, 2013)

It was either the Sega Megadrive II or N64


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 27, 2013)

Game Boy - The gray cinder block kind.


----------



## matoki (Oct 29, 2013)

Gameboy color! I still have it, along with all my games


----------



## Zander (Oct 29, 2013)

Atari 2600 was my first


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 30, 2013)

The NES. Yeah, good times.


----------



## NanoStar (Oct 30, 2013)

My first game system was the Sony Playstaion and I got it for christmas along with Crash 2 and a rugrats game... good times I tell ya, good tmes.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2013)

Gameboy Color. And we had a PS1 way back.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 30, 2013)

Sega Mega Drive woooo! SE-GA! My mother loved it, we still have it now actually!


----------



## Halycon (Oct 30, 2013)

A gameboy advance!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 30, 2013)

Gamecube <3 , Still have it lurking next to my Wii.

First game on that was Pokemon Colosseum


----------



## Riesz (Oct 30, 2013)

SNES was my first personal console.  I grew up with an older brother and he had a NES but wouldn't let me play it very often.  

I still own my original SNES and it still works!  All of my game cartridges still work as well as their batteries, knock on wood.  It'll be a sad day when the batteries begin to fail.

SNES will always have a special place in my heart because of all the wonderful RPGs I played on the console, which sparked my imagination in writing, drawing, and computer programming.  The graphics were only little sprites and nothing was voiced, so I'd draw detailed pictures of the characters and read all the lines aloud in different voices for each character.  It was really awesome!


----------



## Orogenes (Nov 2, 2013)

The very fist system I got my hands on was the wonderfully named "Sega Master System": 8-bit and glorious (though I don't think I even managed to beat any game I owned for it; games were HARD back then!). I eventually upgraded to the Mega Drive/Genesis and that's where the magic happened with games like Sonic The Hedgehog. I still have it here in my room in working condition and play it from time to time ^_- .


----------



## JanetKelli (Nov 4, 2013)

MIne is N64


----------



## Chessa (Nov 4, 2013)

A gameboy


----------



## ToneyMille (Nov 5, 2013)

super nintendo is my first game.


----------



## Hazelnut (Nov 5, 2013)

Game Boy Color


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

Sega Megadrive, then a SNES, then a Gameboy Pocket with Pokemon Yellow ^.^


----------



## Pixlplume (Nov 5, 2013)

A Gameboy Colour!
It came with a bootleg cartiedge. 
I can't complain. Twenty-three different games.
Gotta love Chinatown


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 5, 2013)

A gameboy advance from my aunt when I was six years old :3


----------



## Caius (Nov 7, 2013)

First gaming system I ever got that was considered 'mine' was my Nintendo 64. My mom got it on launch for me. Before that though, my dad had a load of gaming systems, and we used to play all the time on the SNES, so I guess you could say that counts.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 7, 2013)

my first system was a NES(my oldest system is my Sega Master System[yes, it actually works]); first handheld was the old gameboy brick(the big grey one)


----------



## Julia232 (Nov 7, 2013)

My First console was a nintendo with the Game Mario.
But After 3 Weeks my Brother broke my nintendo and i was realy angry and didnt speak
With my Brother for a Week.


----------



## skully (Nov 8, 2013)

I think our first console was a NES but I can also vaguely remember having a Sega Master System so I have no idea which came first. Probably the MS..
My first console that I owned was a purple gameboy colour!!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2013)

My first was a NES with the game mario bros 2. Later I found out most people hated that game, but I loved it. Man, I remember playing the flintstones for the nes, it was so awesome.


----------



## Pachirisu71 (Nov 15, 2013)

My first gaming console was the Gamecube. Animal Crossing was my first game, too! It was so much fun. =)


----------



## haisu (Nov 15, 2013)

my first was the first GameBoy, i still have it too hehe~


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2013)

gameboy color, and ps1 i think.


----------



## mintmaple (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't worry Swiftstream, I was the same too. I do have a orginal PAL gamecube in indigo and a silver Gameboy Advance SP though haha xD Never heard of the Nintendo DS until 2008, because my friend had one in pink. I got my DSI in white in 2009, my first ever DS console and I have a Cosmos Black 3DS that I got in 2011!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 16, 2013)

The first gaming system I had ever had was an original Gray Brick: Just like Jinjiro!

First game I had was Pok?mon Gold, and my first adventure was when I was four, as this was in 2005, and I unknowingly went through the Johto and Kanto Regions thoroughly beating the crap out of everyone with my unbeknownst-to-me shiny Totodile. I miss Croak to this day (I haven't mentioned this to anybody in the Shiny Hunting Club because I thought it was insignificant). It ended up dying along with the save battery. Now, I say, R.I.P. Croak, it has been 2 and a half years since I saw you...


----------



## ValuableVictini (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine was the SNES. I still remember sitting in my sister's room playing Donkey Kong Country 1 and 2.


----------



## Mary (Nov 16, 2013)

NS4. Still works. Pretty cool, if you ask me.


----------



## flea (Nov 17, 2013)

NES~


----------



## juneau (Nov 17, 2013)

I also had the grey brick GameBoy, though it belonged to my mom first.  I guess the first console I owned that was bought for me would be the GameBoy Color, and I had the clearish purple one.


----------



## Cress (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't remember the first one I played, but the first one I owned was a Gameboy Advance. I still have it and it works!


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Nov 24, 2013)

The first I played was Nintendo 64 and the first I owned was a Gameboy Advance too ~ ^^


----------



## srednivashtar (Nov 25, 2013)

The first one I played was a NES (Duck Hunt! I always tried to shoot the dog ha ha ^^) and the first one I owned was a Game Boy (with a Tetris cartridge).


----------



## oZ0NED 0UTo (Nov 26, 2013)

First one I played was a SNES (my Mom's) and the first one I owned was a N64.


----------



## captainabby (Nov 28, 2013)

The first gaming system that was mine was the gameboy special. Before that I played my brother's gameboys and nintendo 64s.


----------



## Charmssparkle (Nov 30, 2013)

Technically my first was the SNES, although my brother definitely played it more than me...We got an SNES and N64 at the same time, so they were sort of both my first systems.


----------



## Kip (Nov 30, 2013)

The original Xbox. Then a DS.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

Do Tamagotchi's count? (I still own one.. WITH BATTERIES.)  I think my first home console was a PS1..The handheld was a DS (Way too fragile and it kept breaking)..But the first handheld I played was a gameboy.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Gameboy color


----------



## Chromie (Dec 3, 2013)

My PC. <3


----------



## kasuga85 (Dec 7, 2013)

Had a Famicom when I was a kid. Never had the Classic NES. Then Sega mega drive.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 8, 2013)

Sega genesis.


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 8, 2013)

DS lite.


----------



## Kailani (Dec 9, 2013)

I have had every single gaming system except for the Wii U, and my earliest memory playing video games would be on the Nintendo 64. Just thinking about blowing into those cartridges so the game would work makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## VagabondMage (Dec 10, 2013)

NES for me.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 10, 2013)

Pretty sure it was a Gameboy pocket.


----------



## Chris. (Dec 10, 2013)

The first console I can remember playing was the gameboy color, playing Pokemon yellow


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

The Super Nintendo was my first xD


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 15, 2013)

A NES . Loved it too.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 15, 2013)

Nintendo64!


----------



## CM Mark (Dec 15, 2013)

NES was my first. I've been playing ever since.


----------



## Tenyu (Dec 16, 2013)

GameBoy Color 4dayzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 21, 2013)

My mom had a NES and a Gameboy, so those were technically my "first", but I got my own N64 in '98 and a Gameboy Color the next year


----------



## Mino (Dec 21, 2013)

First one I played was the NES, my brother gave me his SNES in 1996 when he went off to college, and the first system that was exclusively mine was a GameBoy Pocket. Its case was clear.


----------



## Oriana (Dec 21, 2013)

My first gaming system was the N64. I have fond memories of playing The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask on that system from when I was really young. I never finished the games as a little kid, but I loved the freedom of being able to run around as a green-clad kid with a sword and a mission. I guess that's when my love of RPGs started.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't remember, it's either Gameboy as in the one with the more square like cartridge, game boy micro or ps1


----------



## Maeka (Dec 22, 2013)

The first one I owned was a Gameboy Color followed by an N64. Not sure if handhelds count so yeah, I named both.


----------



## Julum (Dec 22, 2013)

I think I had a Gameboy Advance and Nintendo 64 when I was like 3.


----------



## Anijava (Dec 23, 2013)

Gameboy Colour for me, with my first game being Pokemon Blue. Best day ever!


----------



## Pai-tan (Dec 27, 2013)

The first console I ever played on was my grandma's NES, but the first console my parents bought my sister and I was a Gamecube. My first handheld was a transparent purple Gameboy Color : D


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm going to sound so weird but It was a DSi in 2010.

I did have an amazing friend who let me borrow her DS a lot, and we would go on her wii too. I played other old AC games on my cousins consoles but my parents would never let me buy a console.

I did have an ipod touch, a mac and an ipad which I used to play games


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

either gameboy or playstation i forget which.
pretty sure play station though


----------



## effluo (Dec 30, 2013)

Sega genesis... I remember playing Sonic and Mortal Combat.. And trying to make the cartridges work  XD


----------



## id6016 (Dec 30, 2013)

game boy advanced sp and then a wii


----------



## TerryMartin (Dec 30, 2013)

Super Nintendo with Super Mario, Used to play it everyday.


----------



## Prothervents (Jan 2, 2014)

My first console was a Sega Genesis and first games where Tiny Toon Adventures: Buster's Hidden Treasures, Sonic Classics 3 in 1.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 2, 2014)

The first console I had, shared with my older sister as well, was a Sega Gensis. And the game being the lion king game. I was maybe.. 4? when it came out/we got it. Yeah!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I first discovered video games when I found a twenty+ year old NES in my basement. It kinda became mine after that. My first real system was a DS lite. I've been hooked since then.


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 3, 2014)

The v-tech got me into gaming so the v-tech was my first gaming thing xD sounds funny but true.


----------



## mania (Jan 3, 2014)

The first consoles I played on when I was really young were the Super Nintendo and Sega Genesis. As far as I remember, my first game was The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, but I never managed to get as far as my Mom. I started playing before I even learned how to read, lol. The first console I've actually owned all by myself was the Pikachu-styled Nintendo 64 which I still have.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine was the C64 and then a Master System, Mega Drive and SNES.
I think I've owned pretty much every console since, excluding the XBox line because ew.


----------



## Espurr96 (Jan 4, 2014)

My first 2 was a NES and an SNES. I still have an SNES with a few games. Works perfectly fine.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 4, 2014)

First I got the DS lite. Ah, memories.

I then upgraded to DSi, 3DS, then to 3DSXL.


----------



## Jonesey (Jan 5, 2014)

My first system was the Nintendo Entertainment System or called the NES for short. Was a simpler time in gaming.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 5, 2014)

My system to own was the gamecube I believe (Someone eventually stole it @-@) but before that I played mostly all the old systems like, N64, ps2, dreamcast, xbox, super nintendo, NES.. Idk there was many systems my brother's own and I'm so thankful for them. <3 
The first game I've ever learned to play was Ocarina of Time though c: And for gamecube was Luiji's Mansion.. I think.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jan 5, 2014)

sega genesis i played sonic, mortal combat, some daffy duck game, rin and stimpy, street fighter, shaq fu, my brother had some nba game and i think that was it, then after that we had a dream cast and a playstation but my very own console that was mine and only mine (no sharing) lol was a green gameboy color


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 6, 2014)

The Vectrex


----------



## Alyx (Jan 7, 2014)

My first console was the Gamecube, when I was about 6 or 7 years old. We got it about a month after its release date, for Christmas, with Animal Crossing and Super Mario Sunshine. I wanted a GBA but my parents wouldn't get one for me so I missed out on the island in ACGC, and my next gaming console after that was a DS Lite, and then a Ps2, then a Wii, and now a 3DS.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

My older brother had an NES when I was really young. It wasn't really mine, but I played Super Mario Bros. and was terrible at it because of my age. The first one that actually was mine was a DS Lite.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a playstation 1 first I think :3 I remember watching my dad play lara croft (not really understanding the object of the game) and then there was an option to have a tutorial in her mansion but since I didn't understand it I just ran around her house and having her swim in the pool xD


----------



## Hot (Jan 9, 2014)

A blue Game Boy Pocket.


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 9, 2014)

SNES.  I remember my dad getting it when it came out.  It's what introduced me to gaming and turned my life around.


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 18, 2014)

A Sega Mega Drive with Sonic the Hedgehog one and two, Cool Spot, and some weird pinball game. Good memories!


----------



## matt (Jan 18, 2014)

Nintendo DS lite


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 18, 2014)

The original Playstation, with Spyro the Dragon.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 18, 2014)

My first home console was the PS1, with Street Racer as my first game for it. 
A few months after that came my first handheld ~ GBC with Pokemon Yellow


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 18, 2014)

NES with Mario/Duck Hunt


----------



## Libra (Jan 18, 2014)

GameBoy with - I think - Tetris.


----------



## PepperStick (Jan 19, 2014)

PlayStation! Spyro was my hero.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

i played my first video games on a friend's playstation but the first system i owned was a gameboy color. that was basically the only one i had for a long time until i bought my 3ds and my wii.


----------



## sej (Jan 19, 2014)

Vtech


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a Gameboy Colour when I was six, along with Pokemon Blue. I've been playing Pokemon ever since. :]


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a playstation handheld thingy. x3


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 19, 2014)

It was either a GameCube with PMTTYD (which I could never beat..ahh good times. Still love that game but my dad sold it! >:c) or an SNES.


----------



## Megan. (Jan 19, 2014)

Nintendo 64.


----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2014)

Already posted this on another thread, but first played was probably a Playstation, first owned was a GBA.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jan 30, 2014)

Either the Game Boy Advance of the GameCube.


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 30, 2014)

Nintendo 64 and Playstation 1


----------



## Slowpoke (Jan 30, 2014)

*My first gaming system was the Game Boy Advance. I remembered playing Pokemon Leaf Green, Pokemon Ruby, Harvest Moon: FoMT (♥) and other games that I forgot.*


----------



## MonoSpectator (Jan 30, 2014)

First was probably the Sega Genesis and Nintendo 64, then PS1 and Gameboy Advanced later on.

My first games I ever played were Echo The Dolphin, Sonic Adventure,  Mortal Kombat, and Tomb Raider XD


----------



## Halycon (Jan 31, 2014)

Game boy Advance. First game was Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 31, 2014)

It's a Family Game system idk. It exploded so it's gone now :[


----------



## DaintyC (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow thanks for officially making me feel old and awesome all at once. I played NES with my cousin but the first one I owned was SNES and that was right before the N64 came out so I was one generation behind because we were poor.

I think my boyfriend trumps a good 99% of everyone, his first console was Atari 2600. Do any of you "whippersnappers" here even know what Atari is?!?


----------



## Camomile (Feb 2, 2014)

My first gaming system was a Dreamcast with Sonic Adventure, good days man, but my first ever game was Tekken 3/Tomb Raider II.


----------



## ribbononmywrist (Feb 2, 2014)

The first console I remember playing was a Sega at my Nan's house, I would always play Bubble Bobble and Wonder Boy  But my first was a purple Gameboy Colour with Pokemon Silver!


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 3, 2014)

Teal Gameboy colour with Pokemon Yellow :' )


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

I believe it was the n64.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 3, 2014)

Gameboy Advance SP.


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gameboy. Ahh memories.


----------



## Maakun (Feb 4, 2014)

First console I played that my parents owned was an Atari 2600 or 5200...I don't remember which model exactly, we're talking pre-NES days.  The first console I bought with my own money was a SEGA Dreamcast on launch day, I still have it, the box and all the packaging as well as 3 controllers, a VMU, a 4x Memory Card, and a Jump Pack.  The Dreamcast is still to this day one of the best consoles ever released.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 12, 2014)

Nintendo 64 #turnup


----------



## curryluvr (Feb 15, 2014)

Commodore 64. Then it was a Gameboy Pocket, followed by a SNES. Best system ever.


----------



## Rachajam (Feb 16, 2014)

Mine was the Playstation 1.


----------



## emre3 (Feb 19, 2014)

Super Nintendo, omg all the memories!!


----------



## estypest (Feb 19, 2014)

Apparently it was a sega megadrive but the main first gaming system I properly remember and appreciate was my nintendo 64 yay Goldeneye, banjo kazooie and zelda ocarina of time ! nintendo 64 ftw


----------



## Mariah (Feb 20, 2014)

Red Gameboy Advance SP.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 20, 2014)

Nintendo 64! I would play Diddy Kong Racing all day every day when I was little lol ..


----------



## baroqueout (Feb 20, 2014)

Mine was the SNES.

This thread makes me feel so old. :')


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Feb 20, 2014)

Super Nintendo N64, but I did play on a NES before that.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Feb 20, 2014)

I.. can't remember if I had a game boy or an N64 first. Hm.. eitherway it was definitely Nintendo!


----------



## Shiny Star (Feb 21, 2014)

Either the N64 or a Gameboy. I can't remember...


----------



## Sunblink (Feb 21, 2014)

Super Nintendo! My first game was Super Mario World. Then I upgraded to the N64, and after that, the first Playstation. I remember playing Spyro 2 and the fact all the characters could _talk_ blew my tiny baby brain.


----------



## RainbowStar (Feb 22, 2014)

This thread makes me feel old 
The family first console was a Nintendo Entertainment System (NES) followed by a Mega Drive 1 but my first personal one was a game boy when I was 7


----------



## DarkTranquillity (Feb 22, 2014)

My first system was an Atari 2600 in kindergarten, although the NES was already out. Id have to say my first REAL system was the SNES I had in first and second grade. Dem delicious 16 bits.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 23, 2014)

gamecube or n64
i don't really remember the games but i remember ac, super smash melee, diddy kong racing(OH YES!!), tloz; TP, kirby air rider


----------



## Sorairo (Feb 23, 2014)

Nintendo 64 for me!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 23, 2014)

I got a Genesis for my birthday, then my mom smashed it.

Then sometime later she got an N64 for the whole family. I don't remember what happened to it, though I do remember Smash Bros. just mysteriously vanished without a trace.

Then sometime even later I got my own Gamecube for my birthday and that started me to just getting my own systems again.

currently own: NES, modded SNES (can play games from all regions), N64, Wii, Wii U, Virtual Boy, Game Boy SP x2, DS Lite, 3DS, Genesis (had mom buy it again for my most recent birthday), Dreamcast, PS2, PS3, PSP, PSVita

I have way too many systems, clearly.


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

i think my first gaming system was the original 2001 xbox??


----------



## Alfira (Feb 23, 2014)

My first system was the Nintendo 64


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 23, 2014)

Mine was a gameboy color. 

I remember my daycare had a N64. c: Those were the days...


----------



## Kenzie. (Feb 23, 2014)

The first games I remember playing were on the computer, not on a system.
I loved getting on the checkers game that came with Windows 98 that you could play with other people.  I remember that there was a set list of phrases you could send to your opponent, like "It's your turn!" or "That was a bad move!".

I started playing games on systems when I was around 6 years old.
My first memories of that are of playing Spyro 2 on my brother's Playstation. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 27, 2014)

When I was 4 I got a game boy advance sp, and Pokemon firered, the first Pokemon I ran into was a shiny pidgy, I did not know it was shiny, and chaught it, <3 sadly the game and system was lost in a move my poor shiny pigyot r.i.p goldy (btw I did NOT know what a shiny Pokemon was back then so yeah..)


----------



## seafarings (Feb 28, 2014)

The first system I had was given to me by my sisters a very small version of the NES console called NES 101 which I loved to death, I played Super Mario Bros 3 and Kirby's Dreamland on it always first games I ever beaten all the way! I woefully regret trading it + all my games for a 50 dollar N64 because the NES games and console is worth a lot more now ; w ;


----------



## Alyx (Mar 1, 2014)

The Nintendo Gamecube was my first one. I just recently sold my games.


----------



## kite (Mar 4, 2014)

My first system was a Gameboy. Then a PS2.

But before that I always played on my older brother's Super Nintendo and Playstation.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 4, 2014)

XBOX, original mind you. Crash Nitro Kart, NASCAR 07, Cars. My childhood in a nutshell


----------



## Wii8461 (Mar 5, 2014)

The first game system I played was the Nintendo 64, with my first game being Super Mario 64. The first game system I actually owned was a GameCube.


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 5, 2014)

The first gaming system was the Play 1 -- and we bought crash bandicoot... i would play with my friends for hours!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 5, 2014)

DS lite for me :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait ~ it was the playstation 1 actually .-.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Mar 5, 2014)

I didn't OWN any consoles until this year, and it's my 3DS. I just borrowed my brothers game stuff before that.


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 6, 2014)

My first console was a red Gameboy Advance SP. I have no idea what my first game was. I think it might have been Super Mario Brothers 2, because I remember playing that for ages. I also had a Lizzie McGuire and a Shrek game, though. They might have all appeared at the same time... It was a good childhood in that respect!!!


----------



## Rast (Mar 13, 2014)

My sis let me play her N64 when I was young; I remember never getting a single star on Mario 64, haha. My first handheld was a purple GBA, and the only game I played was Silver and I was so proud of myself when I beat it you don't understand.

As for my first home console, it's gotta be my PS2. The original huge one, I think. I've played it for years, and it still works, but the wires are a little messed up, sometimes making the pictures black and white, or not realizing its connecting. I could never get rid of it, though. One of my most favored possessions.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 13, 2014)

I started with the Super NES  Then actually started gaming with the N64, best system ever!


----------



## meo (Mar 13, 2014)

Computer and then original playstation followed by N64, GameCube, Xbox, Xbox 360, PS3 in that order.
We also had the gameboy colors and original ds's and dsi's.


----------



## zanemc (Jul 6, 2014)

my first was a ps2 i got it when i was 5 and still have it and i loved playing crash twinsainity and i still do


----------



## easpa (Jul 6, 2014)

Some kid in my village gave me his dark blue gameboy colour when I was like 5. not sure why exactly, but I'm still really thankful.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 6, 2014)

My first was the DS lite. I still have mine


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 6, 2014)

I think the Super Nintendo was my first gaming system, or maybe a Gameboy.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 6, 2014)

The first one I ever played was a Playstation 1 when I remember correctly, but could also have been a Gameboy... [I'm so forgetful] The first gaming system I got for myself was a Gameboy Advance SP or a DS or a Gamecube. I can't remember it well...


----------



## WonderK (Jul 6, 2014)

SNES. I shortly got a N64 afterwards.


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

The first gaming system I ever played was the NES, (Nintendo Entertainment System) but first system I owned myself was my Gameboy Advance.


----------



## magmortar (Jul 6, 2014)

Gameboy Color, the translucent purple one. My mom was anti-video games for a while, so I was stuck admiring my friends Gameboys and NESs...
I don't know what convinced her but she ended up buying me the GBC and Pokemon Yellow for Christmas of '99.


----------



## Mig (Jul 6, 2014)

Game Boy, but we don't have possession of it anymore.


----------



## Jewels (Jul 7, 2014)

N64 ftw
played 101 dalmatians all the time on that baby


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 7, 2014)

My DS Lite 
I parted it a couple of months ago.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 7, 2014)

My first was a GBA and I got a GameCube shortly after. Sadly I still only have the GameCube, but at least there's that.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 7, 2014)

PS1 was my first, I would play computer games before that though.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 7, 2014)

n64


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2014)

SNES


----------



## Mylin (Jul 7, 2014)

Nintendo 64. c:


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 7, 2014)

Well it depends if you count the old computers. I'd play the old pinball machine game and my Dad had a game called 'Chicken Invaders' which was fun, even though I was useless at it.

If you mean consoles, then I played with the DS Lite which I got for Christmas. Although really, me and my sister didn't actually play DS games until a month after we got it (we were only playing GBA games with the slot at the bottom of the console).


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 7, 2014)

< dat.


----------



## SunnyWindy (Jul 7, 2014)

My first owned console was a PS1, but the first console on which I played (It was my mom's) was the Atari 2600. And suddenly I feel old.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 7, 2014)

First console was a Gamecube. First handheld was a DS Lite. Those weren't the first experiences I had with gaming though, just the first I owned a gaming device on my own.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 7, 2014)

My first gaming experiences were on the computer, then I received a used sega genesis from a friend, then a N64 a year following its release. And after that a Gameboy Color.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@the computer thing: I played Roller Coaster Tycoon and the kid games like Freddy Fish, Putt Putt, Spy Fox, Pajama Sam.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 7, 2014)

My first system was a GBA SP, which was handed down from my brother to me. I was born around the same time as you, I was also one when the Game Cube came out, but since my parents didn't get a Wii until 2008, we had and played on a Game Cube for years. It feels like part of my generation when it isn't.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 7, 2014)

First system I ever played on was NES.. I couldn't even really read very well at the time lol. But luckily the games I played weren't very.. word-y.

The first system I ever "owned", however, was the GBA - before GBA SP's were even made, so I had to sit under a lamp to even be able to see what I was playing. xD _So_ glad handhelds are all backlit now..


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 7, 2014)

My first gaming system was a super nintendo


----------



## Mario97 (Jul 7, 2014)

I recall the earliest gaming system I played was a NES. I remember my dad had hooked it up and let me play SMB3. I was about 2 or 3. Also around the same time there was a SNES and Kirby Super Star. 

I don't know what happened to either of those consoles or if we even owned them. I recall my mom saying something about my aunt letting us borrow them.

The first console I for sure remember getting is the N64. I was about 4 I think? It came with Mario Party 2 and I played that all Christmas morning.


----------



## loveguts (Jul 8, 2014)

My first system was a ps2. Which was followed by a gamecube and then later a gba.


----------



## Cass (Jul 8, 2014)

Nintendo 64 /o/


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I watched my grandfather play SNES a lot. I played it a little but not much. Nintendo 64 was the first console I really got into playing myself.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 8, 2014)

My first video game console was my favorite console of all time, the Nintendo GameCube. I still own it after recieving it back in 2006-2007. My first handheld was an original Game Boy I found in a thrift store. I found it with a screen that seems to not pixelate on it's far right side, but it still was in great shape otherwise. I was still excited to convince my mom to buy it for me for *only $1.99*, which is the best luck I've ever had retro game console wise. (I found a working NES for the same price, but the extension port cover was ripped off and only had 1 working controller out of 2 I found there.)


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

LE Ice Blue Gameboy Pocket first handheld, N64 first tv console.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 9, 2014)

Sega Genesis. 

Oh, the joy of the running and jumping.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

Gameboy Advance SP, I think.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 9, 2014)

Gameboy Color>>Or even further back Sega Genesis (technically my bro's but I played it often ) I miss some of my old handhelds, do still have the Genesis though<3

Note- I also had a used N64, Harvest Mooned the h*** out of it xD Best HM in the series<3


----------



## narzulbur (Jul 9, 2014)

NES!


----------



## Jollian (Jul 9, 2014)

Gamecube!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 9, 2014)

GAMEBOY COLOR (POKEMON EDITION) W/ YELLOW VERSION.... GOOD TIMES.... GOOD TIMES


----------



## coseacant (Jul 9, 2014)

The Gameboy Color, but it broke and I left it at my cousin's house 

Then it was the Playstation 1. My brother and I played Crash Team Racing for hours! That was loads of fun


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

My first system was a handheld. A blue Gameboy Advance SP. I LOVED IT. I still love its buttons and d-pad compared to the DS. 

The first game I got with it was Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm happy to have started out with a N64. World Cup 2002 was the first game I mastered. (I was so good, I would beat the hardest computers 10-0). Came back to it recently and it left me wondering how I was ever actually that good, lol.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nintendo DS, not the lite version, the real deal.
My first game was Super Mario 64 DS and Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## mdchan (Jul 9, 2014)

My first gaming system was the NES (I think we got Mario Bros first in terms of games; either that or Duck Hunt).
My first portable was the Gameboy Pocket (and Pokemon Blue for the game).

...most of you people make me feel old.  >.>


----------



## n64king (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol it's fun reading peoples memories who 'joined' Nintendo later than me. It makes me feel like how those people must have felt when I was a kid, who had been around since early NES.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 9, 2014)

gamecube. I got it with pokemon colosseum


----------



## Geoni (Jul 9, 2014)

I feel like I've already answered a thread like this. Or just don't remember. But like many people my first -console- system was a sega genesis, although shared with my brother. Basically I just played Sonic all the time on that thing lol. But my first gaming system would have to be my windows 95. Played stuff like roller coaster tycoon and freddi fish/spy fox/putt putt.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 9, 2014)

My first handheld was a gameboy advance sp, I think it came out around 2003-2004 when I was in elementary school ^^; It was super popular at recess; everyone had it. I never grew up with any consoles, I mostly played disney/sesemestreet pc cd rom games. But my friends had gamecube, playstation 1 with a screen attached to it, and I didn't get my own console until later, which wa a n64. I got my n64 in around 2005-2006 at a flea market, and it's still fun to this day! Afterwards my friend let me borrow her ds lite, and later let me keep it thus I retired my gameboy sp~


----------



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2014)

My first one was the original ds. You know the big grey chuncky one 




My first game was nintendogs. Sigh... good times. Gooooood tiiiiiiimmeeees.


----------



## Locket (Jul 9, 2014)

Wii maybe a DS who knows


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 9, 2014)

my was a gameboy color :>


----------



## SaturnGreed (Jul 10, 2014)

my first was nintendo. that duck hunting game was awesome.


----------



## kittylover1379 (Jul 10, 2014)

either... super Nintendo, Play Station 1, or Play Station 2


----------



## Story (Jul 10, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> my was a gameboy color :>



Same.
First game was Pokemon Red


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 11, 2014)

the very first device i owned was my ds lite, but i think the first gaming system i used was the xbox at my dad's house


----------



## Aradai (Jul 11, 2014)

Gameboy Advance SP. Ah, how I miss playing Superstar Saga.


----------



## NicksFixed (Jul 11, 2014)

Ours was an Atari 7200, way back in the day ... Then a C64 ...


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 11, 2014)

nintendo game boy sp
but it was my brothers


----------



## Caius (Jul 12, 2014)

I played my dad's original nintendo with him quite a bit. He was a beast at mario.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Jul 20, 2014)

The first system i owned? Hmm probably a GBA.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 20, 2014)

Sega Genesis, and I still use it on at least a monthly basis.  Best system ever.

I'm old.


----------



## tjade (Jul 20, 2014)

I _think_ it was purple Game Boy Color.


----------



## Ann (Jul 20, 2014)

The SNES was the first gaming system I've played, and my brother and I shared a Game Boy Pocket and little bit later a purple Game Boy Color. The GameCube was the first gaming system I really owned myself, though. Saved up all of my pocket money forEVERRR to get it


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 20, 2014)

MY First Gaming System was a Wii.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2014)

Sega Genesis

Then after that a Nintendo 64 or Gameboy Color (forget which), and the start of my road to Nintendo being my usual first go-to for new systems/handhelds. Though as-is for modern console/handheld gaming, the only other console company I bother with is Sony. So its not like that's saying a whole lot other than that I typically get Nintendo's devices before Sony's.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 21, 2014)

Very first one was Snes, but I was like 4 or 5 and did not really play it. Only watched my older brother play. So I don't consider it my first one. Then got the gameboy colour for christmas in '97. Best christmas present ever xD Stuck with nintendo after that and only got a PS2 bevause of all the awesome rpgs


----------



## highxflyer (Jul 22, 2014)

My first console was a NES, then the SNES. Those things were out when I was a kid. I then went to a gameboy, a sega genesis. I dropped off a little bit, and never owned a N64 or or gameboy advance or gameboy color. I was out of the gaming loop for a long time, the newest console that got me back into gaming as an older teen was the gamecube.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 22, 2014)

_*My first gaming console was a PS1, I remember playing the tweenies on it. 
We then got a PS2, which I still do love <3 I play Simpsons hit and run about 4 times a year and that's the only game I play on it! Used to have it in my bedroom but my parents moved it into my brother's room when he was old enough. Sigh. 
DSlite was my next gaming system, which I lost on a plane a year after receiving it. Then we got a wii, then I got a DSi, then I got a 3DS, then I got an xbox, then I got a wiiu. The only console I really use now is my 3DS since my brother is always on the xbox and is as I type. 
which reminds me, I better find ACNL and start playing that again.*_


----------



## Jawile (Jul 22, 2014)

My first console was a SNES with Pilotwings, Donkey Kong Country, and Super Mario Allstars.


----------



## Stephengeorgee (Jul 23, 2014)

Till date playing games in PC only.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 23, 2014)

The Gameboy Colour. 
And I loved it like it was my own. Raised it into a fine young creature and then sent it off into the world. It was a tearful goodbye, but... every night in my dreams. I see GBC. I feel GBC. That is how I know GBC goes on... Near, far! Wherever GBCs are! I believe that the GBCs go OOOOON


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 23, 2014)

Either a play station 1 or pink game boy colour. Oh wow, my age is showing :c


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine was the game boy color to, but I'm not that old. ;D
Catching them pokemon that seem to somehow increase without the answer why.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jul 23, 2014)

I was given an Original Gameboy when I was only 4 or 5.. I still have it but the only game I have for it is Tetris. 
My first game system that was really mine (meaning I had saved up for it and it wasnt a random hand me down from a creepy neighbour) was a Wii though.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2014)

First one we owned was a wii


----------



## Misuzurin (Jul 23, 2014)

SNES and B&W Gameboy. People talking about the NGC being old makes me sad....


----------



## Scintilla (Jul 23, 2014)

The 1st Nintendo Gameboy when I was 5 or 6. Didn't play much with it tough.


----------



## Prawn (Jul 25, 2014)

My first was a red Game Boy Advance SP. I don't really remember, but I think I had a silver one as well. Played for years until I gave it away.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a really fuzzy memory.
But I do recall the first system I played was either the N64 or Dreamcast when I was 2 or 3.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 26, 2014)

My first two, although I don't remember them that well, were a Game Boy Colour and a Nintendo 64. As you can expect, I was raised on video games from the time I was a kid, so I have a particular appreciation for the games released for those systems for getting me into it. I still play the three main series that I did back then: Mario, Zelda and Pok?mon.


----------



## Nighty (Jul 27, 2014)

My first was a Sega Genesis. Must explain why I'm still somewhat loyal to Sonic even though the games have been going downhill for years.


----------



## Crystiesc (Jul 28, 2014)

Colecovision...I'm that old. I'm old enough to remember a time BEFORE cable tv, and no one had handheld gaming devices, and most people couldn't afford personal computers.

AND, there was no internet yet. 

Yeah.

I'm that old.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 28, 2014)

NES for me.
And it was the only console I had until PS1 came out.


----------



## Videl (Jul 29, 2014)

The first console I ever remember playing was the SNES. I grew up on Donkey Kong Country. I wasn't introduced to Mario and such until later because apparently my mother got mad at the game and got rid of it before I was old enough to play.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 29, 2014)

N64 for me, but I didn't play it much. The only gaming system I really took seriously and played all the time was a DS Lite.


----------



## nekosync (Jul 30, 2014)

The PS1, but I couldn't remember that at all since I was so young. The PS2 and first Xbox was my very first that I can remember.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

The first one I ever played on was a SNES. My mom used to play Super Mario World with me.

The first one I ever owned was a GameBoy Colour. I don't have it anymore since I traded it in for a GameBoy Advance SP.


----------



## Zero_Sedai (Jul 30, 2014)

My father brought a atari when i was about 6 or 7. Since then i had a nes and super nes and the sega genesis. LOVED the Sonic series, played them to death. Dreamcast i got to play Phantasy star online. Great game that one. Game Cube fav game was Eternal Darkness. It had an AWESOME gameplay. And Playstations and the Wii. first hand hekd was the 3DS just to play Animal crossing lol


----------



## Fia (Jul 30, 2014)

The first time I played a video game was on the NES and it was Duck Hunt... I hated Duck Hunt -.- I could never hit the ducks and that stupid dog always laughed at me. But, the first gaming system I actually owned was a GameCube. I still have it ^.^


----------



## Zero_Sedai (Jul 30, 2014)

Fia said:


> The first time I played a video game was on the NES and it was Duck Hunt... I hated Duck Hunt -.- I could never hit the ducks and that stupid dog always laughed at me. But, the first gaming system I actually owned was a GameCube. I still have it ^.^



EVERYone hated that dog. I rememeber trying to shoot him when he laughed and accidently wasting a shot for the next round


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jul 31, 2014)

Jeez, the OP makes me feel so old! I feel like if you were too young for a GameCube, then you shouldn't even be old enough to be on a computer. It came out in 2001! Anyway, my first system was the N64. And I was born before it came out, so feel free to cringe at my elderly age (;


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 31, 2014)

i like the duck hunt story its funny. its like a wii game only on nes


----------



## Autumnia (Aug 1, 2014)

Gameboy color was my first one


----------



## superbowl48 (Aug 1, 2014)

The first I played/owned was the Nintendo Wii in 2008.


----------



## WeiMoote (Aug 1, 2014)

My first one, believe it or not, was a Sega Master System. Yeah, my parents got it before I was born.


----------



## Meira (Aug 1, 2014)

My first gaming system was the SNES then it was the GBA. I still own both of them


----------



## Matthew (Aug 1, 2014)

The first console I played was the gamecube, one of my favorite games is on it! (Super mario sunshine)

The first console I owned was a Wii, ah the memories of walking right off the stage in my first smash bros match...


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 2, 2014)

DS Lite for me


----------



## heavencaller (Aug 2, 2014)

sega genesis. Got an n64/gbc a few years later. can't remember which I got first though (between those 2)


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

oh snap.
gameboy advance
and then it broke and i got a gameboy sp to replace it because THE FACT THAT IT CAN CLOSE/FLIP CLOSE IS OPPPPPPPPPP
but the first i palyed was my friend's gameboy color who he let me borrow and then i was like yo i want nintendo stuff -> gba bought.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 4, 2014)

My first console was the gamecube.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

From what I can remember, I think it was a Nintendo 64 lol


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 4, 2014)

SNES


----------



## PSIMaster (Aug 4, 2014)

My first console, at least off my memory was the Gameboy Colour...


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 4, 2014)

It was either the GameCube or the GBA. My parents got it for me on my Birthday.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 5, 2014)

My first system was a PS2 that I got for Christmas when I was little, and I still remember freaking out over it. My family consists of me and my mom and she couldn't usually afford things like that, so I was in awe when I unwrapped it.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

My first gaming system was the DS lite. It was Christmas and my first ever Pokemon game came with it. I was so pumped because me and my family are so horribly broke that I honestly wasn't expecting to ever get something that pricey


----------



## dmytro (Aug 8, 2014)

it was either our NES or the original GameBoy, both of which we still have. i don't think i've ever sold a single console in my life lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Aug 8, 2014)

Gameboy Advance SP  Still works up to this day. I really enjoyed playing Pokemon with it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 8, 2014)

My first system was a Gamecube my brother bought for us to play Kirby Air Ride. Then he got me a Nintendo 64 for my birthday.


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 8, 2014)

Nintendo DS. I always played Pokemon Emerald and Nintendogs with it xD


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 8, 2014)

My Dad had so many I don't remember which one i played first, but the first one that was mine was the gamecube when i was 3 or 4.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 8, 2014)

I think my first one was either a GBA or Playstation 2.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a Game Boy and SNES when I was born, but after that I didn't get a DS until I was 8.
My parents don't like new video games much, and wouldn't buy me anything new.


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 8, 2014)

the  gameboy advanced  :,) oh memories. i remember using the trade cable and trading pokemon with my brother like it was yesterday.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 8, 2014)

Purple see through Game Boy Color


----------



## Toot (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh god... It was the Super Nintendo or SNES if you will. I remember my first games on it lol. I had Megaman X. omfg I loved that game. If I got it now I'd probably play it more than I do my 3DS or PS4 lol. The other game I had was a 2 player shooter. I can't remember the name though. I think I only remember Megaman because its a popular name. lol


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 9, 2014)

As mentioned elsewhere, my first console was the Super Nintendo, and it still works without a hitch. That said, it was only the first console I owned, rather than the first I played. I remember going over to the houses of friends and family to play Sega Genesis and even older consoles the names of which escape me, and playing games like one that was a vertical scroller shoot-em-up where you and another player controlled tanks.


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 9, 2014)

My first gaming system was the NES. Only remember this because I played Duck Hunt a lot. Good memories  revolve around playing Tetris + Duckhunt together with my family . There was also this game that creeped me out on it, I don't know the name. But it involved going around a dungeon and picking paths......ugh XD


----------



## smileorange (Aug 10, 2014)

A purple game boy advanced. I'm devastated that I don't have it anymore and remember how many batteries I burnt through playing pokemon.


----------



## Bird (Aug 10, 2014)

Gameboy Color and PlayStation were my first consoles. I got both at the same time.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Aug 10, 2014)

Mine was the Playstation 1, my first game was CTR (Crash Team Racing). I loved that game till my cousin got a hold of it and glitched out it out so bad its was unusable.


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2014)

I honestly don't remember mine. It probably was my super nintend. I remember playing Tetris Attack and Yoshi's island when I was very young. Good times.


----------



## Beachland (Aug 10, 2014)

Mine was the Xbox, lol every single one of my friends had a PS2 or Gamecube but my dad worked for Microsoft so it was the original Xbox for us.

First handheld was a purple GBA that I bought with a used copy of Pokemon red, and I still have them.


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

Coral Pink DS Lite, I was old enough to have a GBA, but my parents just never bought me any video games until I was older.

My first game was for GBA though as DS is backwards compatible with GBA. My first game was Pokemon Emerald. XD 

We also had a PlayStation One, but it was my Dad's and I never really played it so I don't really count it.


----------



## AskaRay (Aug 10, 2014)

First console was a N64 when I was about 9, got it for Christmas (to "share" with my little sister...whoops) my first game was Mario Kart 64 and I can still beat the pants off anyone  ..i got a GBC the next year for christmas and now it's a tradition just to ask for consoles for christmas (the first console i ever bought myself with money was the Xbox 360 ahahaha. my 3ds was the christmas gift of 2012 after my regular brick DS kicked the bucket)

I remember going over to a neighbor's when I was about 5-6 and she had a SNES, but I wasn't allowed to play ):


----------



## Pirate (Aug 10, 2014)

This is the earliest console I remember owning, so it most likely was my first ever gaming system.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 10, 2014)

Good ol' playstation (psone to be exact) . 3.
Got it a year after it was released.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 10, 2014)

gameboy color! and pokemon was my first game.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 11, 2014)

A Nintendo64 ^.^~ DO A BARREL ROLL!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 11, 2014)

I do recall playing the PS1 and Game Gear at a young age. (I had 3 PS1's....3.....ugh...)


----------



## DivaCrossing (Aug 11, 2014)

My first console in my house was the Super Nintendo Entertainment System, but my first personal console was the Nintendo Game Boy


----------



## ellemacc (Aug 12, 2014)

a ds lite
i hopped on the bandwagon late loool


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

a regular purple gamecube


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

GBA <3


----------



## gdolly (Aug 13, 2014)

The Sega Master System was my verrrrry first. I remember playing a lot of Wonder Boy!


----------



## Hunnybuns (Aug 13, 2014)

PlayStation 2 I played when I was about four. Usually spyro with my brother o:


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

PS2.


----------



## Bublah (Aug 15, 2014)

I remember playing batman on the Super Nintendo. then we got a Nintendo 64 and then my first handheld was a gameboy advance (purple).


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 16, 2014)

/newb

My first system was the GBA SP. It was the most gorgeous shade of blue and I adored it once I finally got games I actually enjoyed (the Harry Potter Chamber of Secrets game was awfully boring and confusing, so when I got my hands on Pok?mon Sapphire and Crystal it made ALL the difference.)


----------



## Ninjakiwivi (Aug 16, 2014)

My parents wouldn't let me play video games at an early age, so I missed out on the NES, Genesis, ect. My very first allowed in the house was the N64. It was pretty much a snowball effect after that <3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

WII


----------



## Momonoki (Aug 17, 2014)

Playstation 2, but the first i tried was my cousins Gameboy Advanced.


----------



## R00T (Aug 19, 2014)

Sega Genesis was my first console

Gameboy Pocket was my first handheld, it was green and I played Pokemon Yellow and Red on it all the time


----------



## peachcake (Aug 19, 2014)

My very first console was a PS1..And then we got a Gamecube; although I HAVE played on an N64. ^~^
Let's see.....My very first handheld...Was a Gameboy Colour~ I remember spending a lot of time playing LoZ: Oracle of Seasons~


----------



## PrincessBella (Aug 19, 2014)

DSi was my first console


----------



## starlark (Aug 19, 2014)

Pink Gameboy Advance. I was like 4 or 5. :3


----------



## SolarInferno (Aug 19, 2014)

I started out on a Playstation 2 on Christmas Day 2002. Had a lot of good memories on it although after about 3 years of frequent use from myself and my brothers, the laser head went on it.

The first system I personally owned was a Gameboy Advance a couple of years later.


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

N64


----------



## xCryCry (Aug 20, 2014)

i believe mine was the SNES and if i remember correctly, my first ever video games was Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars. 

and yeah every so often i do still pull out the old SNES and play some of my faves including SMRPG :3


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 20, 2014)

I had an Atari and a NES when I was younger, but couldn't make much sense of most of the games I played besides Mario and Duck Hunt.  My first "real" gaming system that I had, (once I was finally able to understand what I was doing) was the Sega Genesis, which I still have and play all the time.  Such good games came out for it!


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 20, 2014)

My first console was a ds lite back when it first came out. Was so disappointed when new colors started coming out because I got the boring white one haha xD


----------



## Mairen (Aug 21, 2014)

my first system was a snes! back in 1991 or so. it was good times and I still play those games even today.


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 21, 2014)

Mine was the DSlite as well :3


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 21, 2014)

My first system was the NES. I feel old now ;_;
The first system that was actually mine (I had a brother and we shared all our systems), was a game boy color with all the powerpuff girls games. I didn't have anything else for it until a few years ago ;___;


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 21, 2014)

Nintendo Entertainment System


----------



## Kayteaface (Aug 24, 2014)

My first was a Sega Mega Drive 2. A friend of the family gave it to me because he'd upgraded to a PlayStation and it was like all of my Christmases and birthdays at once :'3 I  remember having a Dreamcast for a little while at one point, too, way back then!


----------



## MayorDwan (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm sure mines was the Gameboy colour then I got a PS1.


----------



## mikanmilk (Sep 24, 2014)

I was born in the early 80s so I should have been right there for the start of console gaming, but unfortunately my parents were anti-video games back then. The first system I ever played was the Sega Genesis at my best friends house. That same friend gave me the first system I ever owned - a Gameboy, when she upgraded to a Gameboy Color. (I had to keep it secret from my parents and share it with my brother).
While not technically mine, my brother was finally allowed to buy an N64 with birthday money around the time it came out and that was the first console we owned. 
Then with my first paycheck from my high school job I finally got my very own brand new system - a Sega Dreamcast. 
So there's the story of one old (well old on this forum) lady's evolution as a gamer. I'm getting all nostalgic just thinking about it  LOL.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 24, 2014)

Cucco said:


> *powerpuff girls games.*



Hey, that bring back memories! I used to play those, too, after I saw an article about them in a Nintendo Magazine. Pretty fun games!


Cucco said:


> My first system was the NES. I feel old now ;_;





ohmyerica said:


> Nintendo Entertainment System



My first system was a NES, too. I regret having sold it, it was a nice console. Do you still have yours in good conditions?


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 24, 2014)

The Atari 2600.


----------



## matt (Sep 24, 2014)

Nintendo DS lite


----------



## cherriielle (Sep 24, 2014)

Gamecube! Still one of my favourite consoles to date!


----------



## LilD (Sep 24, 2014)

Original Nintendo

Duck Hunt first game


----------



## Greninja (Sep 24, 2014)

Play station 1 I was like 5 or 6 when my dad got it somewhere


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine was the N64 and Game Boy Color (Special Pikachu edition). I remember getting my N64 with my parents at Toys-R-US and playing Mario 64 as soon as I got home. :')


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 24, 2014)

Sega Genesis! Me and my dad used to play Sonic 1 & 2 together a lot. My next console after that was an N64.


----------



## cb987654 (Sep 24, 2014)

The lady that babysat me and my brother for basically our entire childhood had a Super NES and a Nintendo 64 but she didn't have many games, because little kids.The first system I owned was a gameboy color. it was the yellow pokemon edition one.my brother got the transparent purple one.


----------



## Bandy Andy (Sep 24, 2014)

The ol' Nintendo 64. First game I ever recall playing was Super Mario 64. Good times, good times... Followed that up with a Game Boy Color and eventually a GameCube, and me and my brother were always forbidden from multiplayer because of how we always argued over it XD


----------



## lazuli (Sep 25, 2014)

first one *i* owned was a ds lite. first one i played on was snes.


----------



## SarahAnimations (Sep 26, 2014)

Mine was a blue gameboy SP that I had to share with my sister that I got for Christmas when I was 7.
I still have it and play it. XD


----------



## lenaann (Sep 26, 2014)

Mine was the classic Nintendo Entertainment System. Played Super Mario Bros with my Dad a lot!
We then got the 1st playstation (still have it, but it's broke) then Nintendo GameCube, Xbox 360, and now the Wii! (Still have them all too)
The handhelds I had were Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance SP, (I actually still have these too and they still work!) and recently I got the Nintendo 3Ds XL and I love it!


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think mine was the PS1. My first handheld system was the Gameboy Color. Oh, the memories.


----------



## JayTrain (Sep 27, 2014)

The good ol' game cube and PSP, I as never a big gamer because the controllers are made for right handed people.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 27, 2014)

The first one I played on was a Playstation with Metal Gear Solid when I was like, four or five. Yeah great first video game I know. The alarm noise scarred me for life. 
The first one I actually owned was a Gameboy Color that my mom got me along with Pokemon Blue.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

Game boy,I played Pokemon Silver,Ruby,and Emerald on there and it was fun :>


----------



## nammie (Sep 28, 2014)

First consoles I actually played on were the N64 and sega at my friends' houses. Parents would never let me buy a gameboy, but they did let me buy a gamecube, so that was the first console I actually owned lol


----------



## Pearls (Sep 30, 2014)

The first console I got was a ds lite with the game purr pals. I got it when I was 5 c:


----------



## Dasbreenee (Sep 30, 2014)

I had so many consoles when I was younger I honestly can't remember which was the first one. 
I know my mom bought my sister the original gameboy. But, we shared it. Then when the color came out my mom got all spend happy and bought one of every color. And everyone in the house got to choose a color. I believe mine was the turquoise colored one. 

But we also had a N64. 

But the first system that I can specifically remember being bought for me and only me was the Playstation One. 
So. Much. Spyro.


----------



## Koops (Sep 30, 2014)

Gameboy Advanced was my first. :3


----------



## Toeto (Oct 3, 2014)

Gamecube -> Gameboy advanced -> Nintendo DS -> Nintendo DS Light -> Nintendo 3DS -> Nintendo 3DS XL -> XBOX 360

I think that's it.


----------

